# Wide rims fit on Giant TCR Advanced SL



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if wide rims, Velocity A23's or HED Belguims, fit in a Giant TCR Advanced SL? Have you tried it with a 23c and 25c tire?

Looking to get these wheels but want to make sure they fit without any rubbing.

Thanks!


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

damnilocano said:


> Does anyone know if wide rims, Velocity A23's or HED Belguims, fit in a Giant TCR Advanced SL? Have you tried it with a 23c and 25c tire?
> 
> Looking to get these wheels but want to make sure they fit without any rubbing.
> 
> Thanks!


No first hand experience. However, you could easily find out for yourself (at least for the 23 mm tyre): a good bet is that the tyre will not become larger (upper range) than 24 mm on the 23 mm wide rim. And now measure the distance between chainstays, seat stays, and clearance in the fork. 

If the 25mm tyre will become larger I do not know.

The inner width of the rim is the deciding factor. For example most of the rims (e.g. Mavic, Fulcrum) have an inside width of 15mm and the corresponding outer rim width is 19 -- 20 mm.

A 23 mm tyre in a rim of inner 13mm will be slightly "narrower" (at the cost of increased height above rim) than the same tyre in the 15mm inner rim. This was one of the reasons why I didn't order SRAM S27 wheels (instead ordered Fulcrums) because the wheels have only 13c (meaning 13mm inner width). My current Mavic wheels have 15c and the Michelin tyres 700x25c are 26.5mm wide on that rim. I do not have any problems of tyre clearings on my Argon18 frame except at the rear bridge at the brakes: the vertical distance is just 1 mm. However, I gain another 2mm by simply "lifting" the wheel with the help of the skewers; surprisingly this works well and holds up. So, theoretically a SRAM S27 622x13c ERTRO wheel would render the tyre even vertically higher at the cost of making it narrower.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

People have been measuring out 23c's on A23's. They come out over 25mm. If your bike will fit most standard 25-26c tires, they'll fit 23's on A23's. 

The A23's are 19mm inside.


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I'm running Open Pro's with 25c tires.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Height and width*



damnilocano said:


> I'm running Open Pro's with 25c tires.


Most of the time the issue with frame fit will be clearance at the fork crown or the brake bridge (tire height) rather than at the fork blades or chain stays (tire width).


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

You will be fine. I have the SL and there is almost 1cm clearance from the tire to fork crown.


----------



## kiotae (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone tried something larger than 25c?

I'm considering a tcr advanced sl and some of my favorite rides have some gravel on them that's a lot more enjoyable with 28c tires. I'm running zipp 101 clinchers, which aren't quite as wide as HED Belgiums, but are wider than a standard rim.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Update. I have the kinlin 23 wide rim with my TCR and set up with 25 wide rims front and back. I ended up having to go back to 23 tires on back due to frame rub in the rear.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

By my measure, going from 19mm to 23mm wide rims adds a smidge over 2mm to the overall width of the installed tire for 23 and 25mm tires.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't get it. What's the point in buying a racing bike and putting non-racing components on it? Then again, what do I know? I just race bikes.


----------



## kiotae (Sep 5, 2010)

What's non racing about any of the components being discussed?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

A23s are not racing wheels...more like training wheels.


----------



## kiotae (Sep 5, 2010)

I think that depends on the type of racing one does and what type of the rider the person in question is.

You're also assuming racing is the goal here. I don't what the OP has in mind, but just because you view it as a "racing bike" doesn't mean that every person has absolute speed in mind when making gear choices. Even if speed is the goal, sometimes wider (or more comfy) is faster, depending on the use. 

Point being, everyone is so far has been constructive and helpful. You're not, and I don't see the point of trying make others feel dumb about gear choices. Not trying to be a jerk, just constructive.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cant speak to the current iteration, but the wife and I are running Zipp 303 Firecrests on 2010 TCR Advanced SL ISPs with Vittoria Evo Corsa CX II in both 700x25 and currently 700x23. With latex tubes and 100/110 psi, the 25's measured 27.2mm wide and the 23s measure 24.1mm wide and neither had any issues with clearance as the new wheels go on/come off much easier than the Reynolds Assaults with the same width tires that the Zipps replaced.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i recently replaced a set of 20/24 edge 65 clinchers with 24/28 kinlin 23mm alloys and could not be happier. same bike, same tires even. pretty close in both speed and stiffness, identical in weight, both grip and comfort significantly improved (immediately apparent on the first 5min stomp around the block), and, uh...25% the cost? ~500mi on them now, mostly fast group rides, one 200k 'double metric' w/~7k of climb. still loving them. i no longer race, but i did...these are superb crit wheels and absolutely competitive pretty much anywhere but the worst hillclimbs. in my opinion of course.

OP...i highly recommend the 23mm rims, whatever brand you choose. i share the wheels between two bikes and run 25mm tires (that caliper to 27.1 when inflated)...pretty fat. as has been said previously, my tightest spots are fork crown and brake bridge. the carbon bike is much tighter than the welded aluminum (and neither is a giant), but the wheels fit just fine.

one minor issue could be brake caliper width. at full open (cable disconnected), my mavic calipers (with new pads) just barely drag on the sidewall...wheel slips in and out without much drama, but there is contact. campy calipers on bike 2, no problem. other discussions of 23mm rims seem to indicate this is an uncommon problem.


----------



## kiotae (Sep 5, 2010)

ms6073 said:


> Cant speak to the current iteration, but the wife and I are running Zipp 303 Firecrests on 2010 TCR Advanced SL ISPs with Vittoria Evo Corsa CX II in both 700x25 and currently 700x23. With latex tubes and 100/110 psi, the 25's measured 27.2mm wide and the 23s measure 24.1mm wide and neither had any issues with clearance as the new wheels go on/come off much easier than the Reynolds Assaults with the same width tires that the Zipps replaced.


Exactly what I was hoping to hear, now I can just measure the possible combinations and know what will work. A couple races around here are nearly impossible without either 28c tires or 25c on a wider rim. I don't have the luxury of multiple road rigs and wheels for different races, but tires I can swap out.

Thanks!


----------

